# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ταχύτητες περιστεριών

## Alexandros

> Αλλά το Άτι θα κάνει μια προπόνηση και θα μάθει την διαδρομή και θα σου έρθει με ταχύτητα 1,6 για 80 χιλιόμετρα με την δεύτερη φορά.
> Ενώ το μουλάρι θα την κάνει 100 φορές και θα σου έρχεται με 1,06


Νεκτάριε αν έχεις ταχυδρόμος με 1,6 θα το το περνώ. Και αν είναι για κοντά απόστημα.   ::

----------


## lazaros

Αλέξανδρε σου φαίνεται εξωπραγματικό το 1,6?
Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι έχω περιστέρι που να κάνει τέτοιες ταχύτητες.
Σου δείχνω ένα παράδειγμα από Ελλάδα,που δεν έχει και τους καλύτερους ταχυδρόμους.
Αν έχω ελεύθερο χρόνο σήμερα θα σου βρω και από το Βέλγιο και από την πατρίδα σου(Γερμανία) περιστέρια που κάνουν όχι 210 χιλιόμετρα αλλά και πολλά παραπάνω με 1,6.

http://www.pigeonracefed.gr/results/1os/08_1os.htm

----------


## Alexandros

Νεκτάριε 
1,6 = 1600 metro ανά λεπτό 
είναι αρκετά καλά, με 1,755 έκανε πέρυσι ο γερμανός 3 στην πανγερμανική τον περιστερών (60000 εκτροφής). Αν έχεις ταχυδρόμος με 1,6 και πάνω είσαι στην πρώτη λίγα.

----------


## Alexandros

Νεκτάριε 
ο Παγκόσμιο-rekord 2232 m/λεπτό ( = 133 km / ώρα) έγινε 2007 και ήτανε θηλυκή περιστέρι ( Φωτό κάτω ) 

Κάποιος εκτροφέας από κίνα ήθελε το περιστέρι και λέγανε θα πήρε με 300.000 Euro

----------


## lazaros

Για ρίξε και μια ματιά εδώ.

http://www.speedpigeon.com/racing_pigeon_calculator.htm

----------


## lazaros

2957,578 γιάρδες το λεπτό.μετατροπή σε μέτρα Χ 0,91=
2691,3969 μέτρα το λεπτό.(Χ 60 λεπτά=161,48χιλ)

----------


## lazaros

Δέστε και το pedigree της ''MISS MANIWAN'' που είναι πραγματικά ένα υπέροχο περιστέρι.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

στην ταχυτητα των ταχυδρομικων περιστεριων παιζει μεγαλο ρολο και ο καιρος.δηλ.ειμουν παρον σε αφηξη πρωτου περιστεριου.ειχε ταχυτητα 1333,το πρωτο.τα ιδια περιστερια σε αλο αγωνα βγαλαν ταχυτητα 1500 περιπου.που θελω να καταληξω αν εχει αερα κοντρα οταν ερχετε λογικο ειναι να πεση η ταχυτιτα(και το περιστερι πεταει χαμηλα για να μιωση την αντισταση του αερα)αν ο αερας ειναι ευνοικος η ταχητητα του περιστεριου ειναι και πιο μεγαλη.πεζουν μεγαλο ρολο ΟΙ ΚΑΙΡΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω σας βαζω δυο φωτο για να καταλαβετε στο περιπου πως ερχωντε με αντιστηχες καιρικες συνθηκες

----------


## Alexandros

Νεκτάριε, 
στην λίστα η πρώτη 4 περιστέρια είναι σε "κοντά απόσταση" η ''MISS MANIWAN'' έκανε το rekord σε "μακριά απόσταση" αγώνα, πάνω από 1000 χιλόμετρα. 

Aλλα έτσι και αλλιώς 1600 μετρα είναι αρκετά καλά. 

Νίκο όταν έχουν αέρα κόντρα τους ("Headair") γίνουν καλύτερα τα περιστέρια που είναι κανονικά για "μακριά απόσταση", λόγο σχέδιο τον φτερούγων και μεγαλύτερη δύναμη.

----------


## lazaros

Δεν πιστεύω να το πιστεύεις αυτό που λες?

----------


## Alexandros

> Δεν πιστεύω να το πιστεύεις αυτό που λες?


Νεκτάριε, τι εννοείς τώρα ??

----------


## lazaros

Αλέξανδρε δεν πίστευα (τώρα πιστεύω) ότι μπορεί περιστέρι  να τρέξει τέτοια απόσταση (1200 χιλ.) με τέτοια ταχύτητα.
Αλλά αν δεις και της άλλες ταχύτητες φαίνεται καθαρά ότι είχαν τον άνεμο ''φίλο''.

----------

